# [SPOILERS] Hedge Colors



## Dormire (Apr 24, 2020)

The hedges actually change colors! c: Didn't include spring because it's common in North Hemi. Included it anyways lol.



Spoiler: Spring














Spoiler: Summer













Spoiler: Early Autumn













Spoiler: Mid-Late Autumn













Spoiler: Winter


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Wow, nice little detail. Thanks for sharing. Would the shrubs also change color based on the season?


----------



## cherrygirl (Apr 24, 2020)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Wow, nice little detail. Thanks for sharing. Would the shrubs also change color based on the season?


Yeah they change colour depending on if their in season and the season the game is currently in


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (Apr 24, 2020)

Winter looks so good, I can't wait!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 24, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Didn't include spring because it's common in North Hemi.


some of us aren't playing in the northern


----------



## Dormire (Apr 24, 2020)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Wow, nice little detail. Thanks for sharing. Would the shrubs also change color based on the season?


Yes they do! and some will only bloom in their respective seasons!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



LambdaDelta said:


> some of us aren't playing in the northern


Changed it shhh. I was lazy ok dfasdfas but i fixed that


----------



## kotinni (Apr 24, 2020)

nice!! thx for sharing :3

my fav might be the winter!


----------



## Fey (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks for sharing, and also putting the images behind spoilers! I looked at the hedges but tried not peeking at the seasonal store display haha



Spoiler: about grass colors



One thing I noticed in the summer pic is that the grass is only slightly darker than in Spring. I remember it being a deep green in NL, so I’m wondering: does it still change gradually year-round or is there only one look per season now?


----------



## Hay (Apr 24, 2020)

Do hedges count forwards fencing requirements? I wanna replace my simple wooden fencing but not sure if it will count

EDIT: Also quick non fence detail I just noticed Ill put in the spoiler


Spoiler: Spoiler inside about Nooks Cranny



Look at the Cranny window shop! It changes based on the season. Very cute!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 24, 2020)

Images seem to be broken for me, I'm not seeing any...


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 24, 2020)

Fey said:


> Spoiler: about grass colors
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I noticed in the summer pic is that the grass is only slightly darker than in Spring. I remember it being a deep green in NL, so I’m wondering: does it still change gradually year-round or is there only one look per season now?





Spoiler: response lol



from release images I believe that the grass turns red/orange in late fall? right now in southern hemisphere the grass is a chartreuse/yellow-green which correlates with the NL coloring, so I'm assuming there's variation throughout the seasons.


----------



## sunchild (Apr 24, 2020)

ooooo can’t wait for winter!


----------



## ughrora (Apr 24, 2020)

It looks great in each season! It especially looks super nice in the summer, I love how vivid the green gets!


----------



## Dormire (Apr 24, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Images seem to be broken for me, I'm not seeing any...


It's from Twitter and I doubt I deleted them? There's one hosted in Discord (i think it's the Autumn?) are you sure you tried refreshing?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



Hay said:


> Do hedges count forwards fencing requirements? I wanna replace my simple wooden fencing but not sure if it will count
> 
> EDIT: Also quick non fence detail I just noticed Ill put in the spoiler
> 
> ...


They do count, yes!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020



Fey said:


> Thanks for sharing, and also putting the images behind spoilers! I looked at the hedges but tried not peeking at the seasonal store display haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No prob! 



Spoiler: Grass response!



Also I took this image around early summer? Perhaps it goes dark green in late summer. I can vouch that the grass has a distinct change in early Autumn and mid-late Autumn!




	Post automatically merged: Apr 24, 2020

Hi guys! I added Early Autumn and Mid-Late Autumn! 



Spoiler



I thought it wasn't important but I noticed the subtle color change, both grass and hedge!


----------



## McRibbie (Apr 24, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Spoiler: Grass response!
> 
> 
> 
> Also I took this image around early summer? Perhaps it goes dark green in late summer. I can vouch that the grass has a distinct change in early Autumn and mid-late Autumn!





Spoiler: Grass response



In the Nintendo Direct from February, there's some scenes from around July-August where the grass has indeed gone a darker green. I think the summer grasses are much nicer in this game, they're less blue.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 24, 2020)

Fey said:


> Thanks for sharing, and also putting the images behind spoilers! I looked at the hedges but tried not peeking at the seasonal store display haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: more spoiler



in early april the grass is much more yellow than it is late april! so it definitely gradually changes but its very hard to tell as you're just living normal life. If you TT then you notice it straight away


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Apr 24, 2020)

Thank you for sharing!

I'm glad they did this! This in addition to having different bushes bloom throughout the year really adds to the atmosphere. Before the update was announced I felt like the seasons changing wouldn't have as much of an impact and it felt like a bit of a letdown, so I'm glad that they are in the game!


----------



## numerotwo (Apr 24, 2020)

hi where did u get this hedge. ive researched for 6-7 hours and cant find any info


----------



## Dormire (Apr 24, 2020)

numerotwo said:


> hi where did u get this hedge. ive researched for 6-7 hours and cant find any info


Do at least one or three Nature Day thingy. Like, buy shrubs from Leif, plant them and stuff then talk to Tom Nook, he should bluetooth your Nookphone some Hedge DIY recipe!


----------

